# Freestyle libre 2 issues



## StefanR95 (May 12, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have recently got the Freestyle LIbre 2 sensors. I put the first one on last night and it wouldn't start, just kept telling me to rescan and wait 60 minutes. So I tried the second sensor and it started but came up with an error saying glucose reading not available, try again in 10 minutes. Now the third one I have tried is exactly the same as the first one.

Does anyone know what is wrong? The Freestyle Libre 1 had its occassional errors and faulty sensors, but three in a row suggests something is wrong. I have contacted Abbott and they are sending out replacements but I now only have one more sensor.

I don't know what to do and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 12, 2021)

Odd occasionget wait 10 mins message happens, think it's something to do with bg changing rapidly, could be wrong.

On scanning sometimes get vibration as if its scanned but no reading as if it freezes, this is on phone app, all you do is press back button then rescan & all is good.

Been using 2 libre for few months not had any sensor failure, maybe been lucky looking at others experience.


----------



## grovesy (May 12, 2021)

I have not had a sensor failure with the Libre 2 either been using since January. I do get the scan again in10 mins again usally when levels  changing fast.


----------



## Ljc (May 12, 2021)

It could be faulty sensors, Their has been a problem with some Libre 2 ones, or if you are using the Libre reader that could be faulty .
Contact Abbott , they will go through a few checks with you , they will replace the faulty items but may well want the faulty ones back.


----------



## trophywench (May 13, 2021)

Monday I had an email from Abbott at approx 17.00hrsd asking me about 12 questions.  I answered all of them and replied on Monday at approx 17.30 hrs.  Haven't heard anything but have retained the failed one.  Had two new prescription ones delivered from Pharmacy this morning.  Both exactly the same batch and serial number as the one that failed.  Will insert one of them tomorrow morning and try and start it.


----------



## StefanR95 (May 13, 2021)

My last sensor miraculously isn't faulty, 3 sensors were faulty and replaced by Abbott free of charge. Two were from the same batch and the other was a different batch. Hopefully all the replacement sensors are good and I don't have anymore issues for a while. My arms are covered in small pinhole marks lol. 

I have seen some reports from others that Abbott's quality control has lessened due to the increased demand for the sensors. So hopefully its teething problems. I actually put the sensor on a different location than I usually do this time. I seen a video that said they also work on the inside part of the upper arm. I find it a bit awkward to scan it at times but I've always had it on the upper outer arm.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 14, 2021)

Glad to hear it @StefanR95 

Good that you had them replaced. Hopefully that’ll be the last dodgy sensor you have for a while!


----------



## StefanR95 (May 16, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> t ever did ian Glad to hear it @StefanR95
> t lived
> Good that you had them replaced. Hopefully that’ll be the last dodgy sensor you have for a while!


Yeah hopefully

It couldn't have come at a worse time for me. My cat got hit by a car and had to be put to sleep. This really impacted me badly and I was quite down (still am a bit) and the sensors being faulty didn't make it any easier. I was already not taking as good care of myself as I just wasn't motivated to do anything. i kept an eye on my blood sugar but everything else went out the window. Its a week tomorrow since that horrible day, and if anything, I'm pissed off that whoever did it didn't have the decency to stop, and it was most likely one of my neighbours as I live in a quiet cul de sac. My cat was able to make it home so I'm thankful that he didn't have to die alone.
. 
It has definetely impacted me differently than any of my other pets dieing. Most of them died of old age so while it was sad they lived full happy lives. Felix was only 5 years old and such a happy wee boy. We actually got him shortly after I was diagnosed and in a time in my life when I was facing not only Type 1 diagnosis, but neuropathy, cataracts (at age 20) and no appetite. He was a little ray of light that helped me through the dark times. Most of the issues are gone now. I'm just afraid all that good will be undone. 

sorry, i went off on a bit off a tangent there. Haven't really spoke to anyone about it


----------

